# Survey: Most Americans believe government broken



## Blake Bowden (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.cnn.com/2010/POLITICS/02/21/poll.broken.govt/index.html?hpt=T2


----------



## JTM (Feb 22, 2010)

i'm one of them.


----------



## JTM (Feb 22, 2010)

> Eighty-six percent of people questioned say that the system of government is broken, with 14 percent saying no.



gees.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 22, 2010)

the system isnt broken

the morons running it are (not a new problem either before someone gets all partisan on me)


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 22, 2010)

Actually I'd say the citizenry is.  We put these people in office over and over again.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 22, 2010)

I would agree that the system of government is broken, and has been for some time.  And in saying that agree, I feel like Bro. Rich that a lot of it has to do with the citizens.  We as citizens have failed to take power over our government and have been content to let it take power over us.


----------



## js4253 (Feb 22, 2010)

Dave in Waco said:


> I would agree that the system of government is broken, and has been for some time.  And in saying that agree, I feel like Bro. Rich that a lot of it has to do with the citizens.  We as citizens have failed to take power over our government and have been content to let it take power over us.


 I agree, we have become complacent.  We just sit back and think someone else will fix the problem.  I think NOW is the time for the silent majority to get involved.  We need to VOTE our way to  better representation.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 22, 2010)

js4253 said:


> I agree, we have become complacent. We just sit back and think someone else will fix the problem. I think NOW is the time for the silent majority to get involved. We need to VOTE our way to better representation.



I agree.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 23, 2010)

Its not that hard to get involved, and like Masonry, in most cases you have to ask THEM not wait to be asked to get involved.


----------



## JTM (Feb 24, 2010)

who's ready to go fix some governments?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 24, 2010)

Our system of government is the best there is, but as with any thing man is involved with there is always room for improvement. The people in office have lost our trust for the most part and should be removed at the poles. That is the difference in our form of government, we can do that.
GOD BLES AMERICA.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 24, 2010)

jonesvilletexas said:


> Our system of government is the best there is, but as with any thing man is involved with there is always room for improvement. The people in office have lost our trust for the most part and should be removed at the poles. That is the difference in our form of government, we can do that.
> GOD BLES AMERICA.



You are exactly right.  Our Forefathers are wise enough to give us the tools to fix our government without having to fight a war or resort to a military coup to change it.  That is again why we are citizens are as much to blame as those in office, because we have the right, or as Jefferson would put it, the duty to correct it.


----------



## JTM (Feb 24, 2010)

jonesvilletexas said:


> Our system of government is the best there is, but as with any thing man is involved with there is always room for improvement. The people in office have lost our trust for the most part and should be removed at the poles. That is the difference in our form of government, we can do that.
> GOD BLES AMERICA.


 perhaps best in existence today?  i would say that the govt they made 200+ years ago was the best, but it certainly has gone downhill since then.

and i'm not sure why you're proud of the government though... the forefathers saw it as a necessary evil, not something to be proud of.  i'll be proud of the american people, what they've done, things like that... but the government, even in the best form possible, still detracts from our accomplishments.  what i do well, the government taxes.  what we do worst, the government subsidizes.  there's no way i can be proud of that.

you say "god bless america."  I say "god bless the american people"


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 24, 2010)

JTM said:


> who's ready to go fix some governments?


 
Looks like my closet...


----------



## JTM (Feb 24, 2010)

you have south africans in your closet?  how terrible. 



edit: now that i'm looking at that picture again, i think they are about to destroy those guns with the bulldozer in the background.


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 1, 2010)

yes I believe your right, but looks like about how many I have (in my dreams)


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 1, 2010)

Is it me, or have you noticed that Masons are not only armed with information, but literially armed?  Maybe it's just our Texas heritage showing through. LOL


----------



## JTM (Mar 1, 2010)

Dave in Waco said:


> Is it me, or have you noticed that Masons are not only armed with information, but literially armed?  Maybe it's just our Texas heritage showing through. LOL


 very smart of us to be imo


----------



## JTM (Mar 1, 2010)

Wingnut said:


> yes I believe your right, but looks like about how many I have (in my dreams)


 hah, me too.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 1, 2010)

JTM said:


> very smart of us to be imo



You'll get no arguement from me on that.  I usually keep a small armory at my house.


----------

